# AHEM -- someone needs to brag



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Oohh who??


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

OOOOOOOO!!!!!! Telll! Tell!!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Hmmmmm...where might Hank be...?


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

ORIANA?! What did she do?????


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I was about to say, it must be Hank!!! How did she do?!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

waiting impatiently.....


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

K9-Design said:


> A little birdie told me that someone on this forum needs to speak out and serve up their Monday morning brags, that of their very cute little 20 month old golden girl and her obedience endeavors!
> 
> :::cough cough:::


Patience GRANDMA, patience!! 

We just concluded a very ambitious four weekends and although we may not have reached all our goals we are still thrilled and thankful for the results.
This past Saturday we were entered in our GR club's WC/WCX and due to the inability of the two legged partner of the team to literally hold up his end of the leash we failed. :uhoh: As the judge was signaling for the second bird I obviously was not paying close enough attention and not holding tight enough the check cord. Oriana decided she was going before being sent and was already at the first bird before the second ever hit the ground. So we have to wait till next year for any field titles. 
However on Sunday and Monday we were enterd in the Ramapo Kennel Club's obedience trials and qualified both days to complete our CDX title.

So over the four weekends we garnered
2 NAHRA Started legs
3 CDX legs
3 GRCA CCA Passes

Below is the SHAMELESS photo of Oriana with the ribbons from those passes as well as an armetale plate she won with one of her CDX legs.

Anney, thanks for the support and please give daddy (Fisher) a hug from me and a lick from Oriana!


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Wow - impressive - CONGRATULATIONS !!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Wahooo!!! Big congrats way to show 'em how it’s done! I am sure she will get that WC on her next attempt. I love the picture, she is a very pretty little girl. No wonder grandma was proud!​


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

*KEWL!!!!!!*
*Way to go, Team Oriana!!!*
*(talented AND pretty...)*​


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I don't know what most of those titles mean (I'm just a pet dog person), but it is obviously a fantastic achievement!
She is gorgeous too. Good looks and ability all in one package.
Congratualtions!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow - congratulations!!

Working beauty, obedience and field all at once and the array of ribbons show how well she and you do it all  

Congratulations again.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

That's why it's called TEAMWORK!! (that's what my trainer is ALWAYS telling me!)
HUGE congratulations! A whole bunch of VERY impressive achievements! Yahooooo for you!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats to Oriana and Hank!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

whoo hoo!! Congrats to you and Oriana!! She looks mighty proud sitting infront of her fancy new ribbons


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

How very exciting! Way to go team!!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Congrats on a great WE!.
Love the picture!.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Congratulations Oriana and Hank!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

That is very exciting, Hank! Give Oriana a hug for me. She is an AWESOME little girl!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

WOW!!! Congrats Hank and Oriana!!!!!! =] Maddie is giving you guys a paws up for a job well done! =]


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Congrats Hank, she's a fine young lady!!!


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

big congratulations!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Way to go! That is a beautiful little girl you have there can't wait for more great accomplishments in the future!


----------



## Conquerergold (Dec 12, 2007)

Congratulations Hank!!! That's great team work!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Congrats on a job well done!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Congratulations to Oriana and Hank. She look so pretty and proud in front of her ribbons. I suspect she has many more to come!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hank! You are so modest. This is big brag stuff!


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Well done Hank and Oriana..Now lessons for you on holding the line lol. I can picture that happening.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations!!!
Good job to both of you


----------

